# how does this look ??



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i did it yesterday.....i like it...(which is important)...but i was unsure about the color i wanted..so i chose this...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good
right now u need some red hoses


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Now you just need to do more things. Like hoses, like JayL said, and maybe even some of the caps.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thats my next move....some red hoses.... :thumbup:


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Looks good....what type of paint did you use?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

dupli color engine enamel......"ford" red.....i got a b13 valve cover that needed to be smoothed and painted.....and stuck it in my b14....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Red is always a good color for an engine.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

that looks awesome, i was thinking about doing the same thing,
did u have to bake it to make the paint stick?
also, does anyone know of any other color red that is more of a kandy looking red like the jdm red top ones? thanks 
mav


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get a real deep finish one of two ways. Either have it professionally painted with lots of clear, or have it powdercoated. Spraypainting, while looking good, does not offer the kind of deep shine you're after.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you should get a hotshot cai... it has red hose... haha :cheers:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am going to get obx..and powder it black..with red hoses......as far as how i did it....i sprayed it from a nice foot and a half away..in a closed area...so the paint fell evenly.....then put it under a nice lamp for a day....and it came out niioooocceeee.....


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice job!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

before you do the hoses how about a nice good spray down with Gunk Engine Brite. thatd really make it look good


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hellz yeah thats a nice VC. yup, you need to compliment that sucker with some red hoses, a hotshot CAI, and dont forget the red top Optima battery. whatever you do, you're off to a great start :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> before you do the hoses how about a nice good spray down with Gunk Engine Brite. thatd really make it look good




hahahaahah....yea i know.....this is just for now..swap in 1 month and counting......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> hahahaahah....yea i know.....this is just for now..swap in 1 month and counting......


.

you mean the sr20det? why?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> .
> 
> you mean the sr20det? why?


why what??? my friend is swapping for a gti-r in his se-l..so he is giving me his sr20....so why not...its free.....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> why what??? my friend is swapping for a gti-r in his se-l..so he is giving me his sr20....so why not...its free.....


damn... i need a good friend like that too


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> why what??? my friend is swapping for a gti-r in his se-l..so he is giving me his sr20....so why not...its free.....



you do realize you need more parts before putting in the sr motor rite?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> you do realize you need more parts before putting in the sr motor rite?



......................yes, yes i do......the only thing i need is axles...everything else i have......


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

looks good...i was thinkin of doin that.
let me know how the swap goes too


----------

